# Amplificador MosFet Modificado (De 150 A 800W RMS)



## Tacatomon (Ago 28, 2008)

Que tal hermanos foreros, quiero compartir con ustedes un circuito de un amplificador mosfet que originalmente era de unos 150W sobre 4 ohm... pero lo e estado modificando y les presento mis conclusiones.

Este amplificador la verdad en la practica no se como funcione, no lo he armado, por que tenia algunas dudas pero en fin. El diseño es la firma Melody y lo posteo originalmente luciperrro en conjunto con una fuente smps y lo que hicer fue extraer el circuito asi como estaba en la placa original.

Pido que los expertos del tema de los amplificadores lo analizen, para estar seguros de que la modificacion esta correcta, la simulacion de circuito la hice com multisim10 y pongo alguna imagenes de esta, subire pronto el archivo correspondiente oara el que lo quiera estudiar mas a fondo. especifico tambien las placas para hacerlo listas para imprimir jeje.

Segun las simulaciones jala pos bien. pero no entiendo por que al principio de esta se produce un gran consumo de corriente por unas cuantos segundos. en fin. hay que analizarlo

Saludos

Tacatomon


----------



## blade33 (May 1, 2009)

podria publicar el esquematico me interesa mucho la modificacion que has echo
 gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 10, 2009)

Las modificaciones las puedes ver en la imagen "Simula_insolita6.PNG".
Adjunto el esquema original.

Aclaracion: Este amplificador necesita ser analizado en busca de posibles errores que señalo arriba. Aparentemente funciona bien. Pero no esta de más echarle una mirada para darle el visto bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## ari101076 (Jul 19, 2009)

me intereso tu proyecto queres que travajemos en conjunto llevarlo a la practrica para aber si si sale volando
Saludos


----------



## Rick-10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Me parece muy interesante. Lastima que no sea clase D. Me parece que es un amplificador del tipo AB Mosfet, No? Por lo que se requeriran unos disipadores no muy pequeños. Ojala funcione bien, 800Wrms es mucha potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 19, 2009)

El simulador da unos 789-815 Wrms.

No es clase D, así que disipa calor, y mucho.

No está probado en la vida real. Pueden ver en el primer post que menciono cada detalle que tiene.
Una que se me paso es que necesita un par de mosfets mas por lado para mejorar la disipación de calor.

Espero que algún user con experiencia lo evalue.

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo (Dic 21, 2009)

oigan, y para que el doble par diferencial?

los amplificadores AB con mosfet no ocupan el transistor para el offset que esta conectado termicamente?


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 22, 2009)

Está raro el diseño, cuando lo simule antes de las modificaciones funcionaba bien. Ahora que está modificado amplifica pero tiene unos pequeños detalles al inicio de la simulación que no lo hacen muy recomendable armarlo a la primera.

Saludos!!!


----------

